# [EVDL] BRUSA chargers control (was delta-Q chargers isolated?)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Metric Mind wrote:
> >> On 16 Apr 2008 at 0:29, Doug Weathers wrote:
> >>
> >>> I've been wondering - how would you use a Brusa to safely charge
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The way it is intended and should be done is having your BMS (cell 
monitor controller) to talk to the charger over CAN bus, so you set any 
of it's output parameters on the fly by sending a CAN message.

Now, amateur approach is to use power indicator input to modulate
output power and perhaps use one of thermistor inputs to shut the 
charger down simulating emergency condition. That way you don't need
to use microcontrollers or learn anything about CAN.

--
Victor
'91 ACRX - something different



> Doug Weathers wrote:
> 
> > Thanks for the info, Victor!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been working on a bms design and would like to be able to
interface to many chargers. So I have a few questions.

For the Brusa charger, when you are using CAN, does it expect a message
every 30 seconds or so; so that if the cable comes undone or the remote
device stops transmitting the charger backs off?

What kind of connector is used for can bus?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

